# Rena XP3 filter



## LondonDragon (22 Aug 2008)

Hi guys,

My tank is driving me nuts at the moment and its due to the filters I am running at the moment, a 2224 and the internal which are just not good enough.

I was looking at the Tetratec EX1200 and then noticed the Rena XP3, anyone using the XP3?? This is for the Rio 125, so that I can get rid of the internal filter and also all the powerhead and have an inline reactor instead.

Diference in price between both is about Â£15, Rena being the more expensive.

Many thanks


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Aug 2008)

i use an xp2 on the henge. there great. very silent. crap to prime with lilly pipes though but when it settles down its fine.

mark


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Aug 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> i use an xp2 on the henge. there great. very silent. crap to prime with lilly pipes though but when it settles down its fine.
> mark


Thanks Mark, I have read quite a few bad reviews about the EX1200, might go with this one in the end then


----------



## JamesM (25 Aug 2008)

No probs with my EX1200, or 2 EX700's.


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Aug 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> No probs with my EX1200, or 2 EX700's.


Two is out of the question, I want to get rid of all the clutter in the tank, I am using 11 outlets at present! lol
Guess no one here uses an XP3!! bummer, not sure if should go with that or the EX1200


----------



## ceg4048 (26 Aug 2008)

Hey Paulo, brand loyalty, build quality and ergonomics aside I reckon the one with the higher turnover rating is the way to go...

Cheers,


----------



## JamesC (26 Aug 2008)

Never used the XP3 but did use a XP2 for some time and found it a brilliant filter. Very quiet and easy to clean. Build quality I also found very good. I only run an Eheim now because I'm loyal to them after 20+ years of using them without problems. Otherwise I'd be more than happy to run a XP3.

HTH
James


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Aug 2008)

Thanks guys, think I will give it a shot  the XP3 has 1350 l/h turnover so should be enough for my Rio 125!


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Aug 2008)

Was having another look and spotted the Fluval 405 with 1300lph turnover!! any thoughts?


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Aug 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Was having another look and spotted the Fluval 405 with 1300lph turnover!! any thoughts?



They are great, i have had a 105, and i now have 2 x 205's! None has let me down. They are easy to prime, connect back up, nothing wrong with them IMO. except the ribbed hosing which collects a lot of crap. You can change this to the normal hosing though.


----------



## Steve Smith (28 Aug 2008)

I have used a 205 for a while, along with a 204.  Not a bad filter, just the 204 and 205 are virtually identical inside.  Perhaps the motor head is better on the more recent models but I don't know.  Would make me consider a 404 instead if it was cheap enough 

I'm not a fan of the fluval hose, but this can actually be replaced by eheim/silicone hose if you replace the inlet/outlet with something compatible.

I've seen a guy selling the 405 new for about Â£75 on ebay I think.  Worth checking, though I'm sure you have going by our conversation about PC parts last night


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Aug 2008)

> you replace the inlet/outlet with something compatible.



you can get hos reducers to that!


----------



## Steve Smith (28 Aug 2008)

Or use lily pipes of course


----------



## JamesC (28 Aug 2008)

Asking people's opinions on filters is always going to get very mixed replies, often quite heated  .

I wouldn't touch Fluvals or Tetratecs, but others seem quite happy with them. I like Eheim best, closely followed by Rena. Go with what best suits your needs and pocket as most do a pretty good job.

James


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Aug 2008)

Thanks guys, guess I will go with my first choice after all and the Rena it will be! if its crap I will blame JamesC for that


----------



## JamesC (28 Aug 2008)

Just some quick notes on Eheim vs Rena that I've seen. Rena's flow rates are quite good but get a bit of clogging and they soon reduce quite a lot. Eheim's seem to do better in this respect. I like the build quality and ease of cleaning with the Rena's.

Take a look at some reviews - http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=rena+xp3+review&btnG=Google+Search&meta=

James


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Aug 2008)

Thanks James, trying to cover your back! lol I did that previously and read some reviews about it, most people say its great, just the odd person doesn't like it.
Some say its not very good with inline kit, as it causes leaks on the o rings where the quick disconnect is, I was thinking of an inline reactor so not sure anymore! lol


----------



## Steve Smith (28 Aug 2008)

Thought about anything by Sera, or perhaps JBL?  Clark has just bought a JBL and seems to like it.  TGM stock Sera and might be able to tell you more on them


----------



## Ray (28 Aug 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> I've seen a guy selling the 405 new for about Â£75 on ebay I think.  Worth checking, though I'm sure you have going by our conversation about PC parts last night


Learn from my mistake - I strongly advise against buying on ebay - I got my Tetratec that way and when it leaked there was no response to mails from the vendor and it was too late to leave -ve feedback.  I had to go to Tetratec Germany for service (but they were super helpful - thank goodness, because I was at their mercy).  Use a well known web shop or ask your LFS to discount - mine did 20% off list price just by mentioning "internet" and she gave me a thorough walkthrough - saved me reading the instructions   

The old JBL was noisy, my LFS says people would bring them back after a week or two and complain.  They have not heard the new JBL like Clarke has so can't say if its the same.  The Tetratec 1200 is noiser than the Eheim 2028 but bearable.

Having seem my wife's reaction to the TetraTec leaking while I was at work I want the best money can buy - then if anything happens I can't be blamed for being a cheapskate!


----------

